
Global Measurement of DNS Manipulation - jgrahamc
https://www.usenix.org/conference/usenixsecurity17/technical-sessions/presentation/pearce
======
cgore
Fundamentally, I think this is an issue with DNS itself. It assumes trust, it
assumes central control, and it assumes nobody is trying to screw with you on
a higher level. In the long run it'll probably need to be replaced with
something that works more like public keys.

